# This is my new baby Phoebe <3



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Helloo! This is my new baby Phoebe... I was wondering what type of rat she is. I've done some research and come too the conclusion she is a Blue Blazed but i'm not too sure as too her variety. I thought at first she was Dumbo but im not too sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Awww such a cutie! I think her coat is also called Husky!! Very cute markings.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702 (Sep 15, 2016)

She top ear, with some very large and adorable ears!


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you and yes she's super adorable! Fell in love with her the second I saw her!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Not a blaze,but a roan.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

She definitely looks like a roan (also called husky) rat to me! This is actually one of my favorite colours/markings. As she gets older, her colouring will start to fade, the coloured hairs slowly being replaced by white ones until she's almost entirely white. A roan is on my list of dream rats. xP

http://www.camarattery.com/roan-rats


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Aww thank you you all 😄 I wasn't sure as there are alot of similar markings it got confusing. Thank you!


----------



## TheRatAttack (Mar 29, 2016)

How old is she? I love her ears!


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know her exact age but I think she's about 8weeks and snap her ears are just beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2016)

Congratulations! She's super cute 
My first girl rat was a husky too - love them!


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

Update I finally found phoebe a friend! She's soo soo sweet! Her names Lola and she's in quarantine right now! Cant wait for a couple of weeks to introduce them too each other! 😁


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

*Lola!*

This is Lola the new addition!


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Definitely looks like a roan to me awww. What a cutie. I'd say she's a standard top eared roan


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

She's adorable! The pics dark but she looks blue to me. Is she a self? <3


----------



## Snazzycazzy (Nov 20, 2016)

*Heres a better pic of my new girl*

Yeah sorry that would be my phone camera its rubbish. Yes Lola is blue and phoebe is roan(husky) cant wait for my babies to meet each other!


----------

